# ibsmbclient-3.4.5 marked as ignore



## donald1000 (May 20, 2010)

Hi!
I try to update my kdebase-3 recursively with portupgrade. It fails, because the port
net/samba-libsmbclient is marked as ignored. Thie package is a dependency from many, many others, so i am not able to deinstall it. 

What can i do now? How to upgrade KDE3?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

> IGNORE=			*databases/tdb crashes on FreeBSD 7.1. Please, consider upgrading to 7.2 or higher*



Update your base os.


----------



## donald1000 (May 21, 2010)

Hi SirDice! Yes, now i am running 8.0 and it works. Thanks.


----------

